# Lieutenant Waldemar Rivera-Santiago



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lieutenant*
*Waldemar Rivera-Santiago*
Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Monday, September 5, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 50

*Tour:* 30 years

*Badge #* 7-13021

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Lieutenant Waldemar Rivera-Santiago was killed in a motorcycle crash on PR-2, near mile marker 159 in Mayaguez, while en route to the police headquarters.

He was killed instantly when his police motorcycle collided with a truck.

Lieutenant Rivera-Santiago had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 30 years. He is survived by his wife and six children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent Jose L. Caldero López
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234


----------

